# EMERGENCY UPDATE. IM RUNNING OUT OF TIME



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

hey

this was my post a few days ago

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=92961

i up the temp to 84 and added the salt like everyone said.... I CAN NOT BELIEVE WHAT STARTED TO HAPPEN TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can now see inside his head!!!! "Holy sh*t" doesn NOT describe this at all. The flesh where those marks are started to get flakey after salt ect.... i thought it was workin, but now like i said........ his flesh is peeling back in chunks... i can literally see inside his head.... he may not make it....what do i do?

thanks

Mike


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

here is a pic from 10 minutes ago


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If the salt isn't working it may be a viral infection at which point I'm not sure there is much you can do for him other than provide absolutely clean water to help his chances of recovery. There is no cure for viral infections so your only hopes are really to prevent a secondary infection (CRITICALLY important in a fish this bad) with salt levels and clean water and hope his immune system can cope with it. I would have said it was lymphocystis but I think the tissue damage looks too deep to be that, still I think it's the likely culprit.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks...this is a bummer


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

wow good luck, hope you listened to twitch....


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> wow good luck, hope you listened to twitch....
> [snapback]1143188[/snapback]​


i definately will.... if this is a virual infection would that kill my Teacup too. The rhom hasnt messed with him so i keep them together


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mikebo22 said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > wow good luck, hope you listened to twitch....
> ...


Well, if it's lymphocystis then it will enter any damaged area and infect it. What likely happened with your rhom was that the ammonia burn provided damaged tissue for the lymphocystis to attack. The cells then ebcame infected, and become lymphocystis producing factories until they burst open, releasing new virii into your water. Usually, the infection stops after that but the fish may die from secondary infections. However, any open wounds or abrasions on your stingray will then be infected as well, and you end up with more sick fish, and more virii in the water. Aside from it being a bad mix to start with, you should probably seperate the two at least for a little while as the rhoms illness progresses. It may be something different entirely, but the best bet is to not risk another fish with infection


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post a closer pic?
I suggest you imidiate treatment with General Cure and Furan-2.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> Can you post a closer pic?
> I suggest you imidiate treatment with General Cure and Furan-2.
> [snapback]1143674[/snapback]​


my fish guy and another forum memeber said to go with melafix, so i got that...thank you!!!

here are closer/better pics


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

My god, I'm sorry. I just got your email and thought you still had my number. I took it off the buy sell because I was still getting calls. Rufus had not been sick ever in the 2.5 years I had him. If that moron Adam at my house would have kept his tank clean (like I asked him to) maybe this wouldn't have happened. I almost got sick when I saw my SW tank.

He's a tough fish, never even had an ammonia burn or anything.

Rufus, please be OK!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Mike, how is he doing?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Yea, how are you making out man?


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

He is going to be fine i think. The flesh has all fallen out in that spot and is starting to heal fine. He's getting melafix/salt and is eating beefhart daily. I'm about to move him out of his hospital tank on the 10th and put him back in the 75 gal. I will post another pic in about a month once he is back to normal and not a sideshow freak









p.s. John, I have a cat named "Rufus" so i changed it to Token since he's the only black P i got.







Now that he's headless maybe it should be Hannibal Lecter.

this is a couple days ago.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool, I'd keep him in there as long as you can. No chance risking what is already working. You'll be using less medicine if you keep him in a small tank. I know that stuff can be expensive.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Any updates? I'd like to see the old boy come through. I'm sure he will, but some new pictures would be appreciated. He should be almost fully recovered by now. John


----------

